# Opinions on anthro hair



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2019)

It's not a contentious topic, but could be a bit interesting

It can just be an esthetic preference, or an easy way to personnalize your character through hairstyle. But... WHO gets hair and WHO doesnt, and how does it work? is it hair that's longer and perhaps finer than fur?

I see it in general, in media, used to differentiate sexes, like in Arthur for instance. Females get hair while males are... technically bald I guess? There are few exceptions, like the Lion King where it's the reverse for obvious reasons (although I've heard male lions don't always have a mane, there are species where neither males nor females do), in this case sexes are differentiated through voice acting (duh)... and eyelashes, which just brings up more questions >.>
Other media, like Rock and Rule, have both males and females have hair.

So what's your opinion on it? everybody gets hair? only males/females get hair? or everyone goes "bald" (although not really because why call it bald if nobody is not bald)?

As for me I never took that topic seriously and when I draw, it's basically anarchy, I do what looks cool and try to explain it later so world building isn't too inconsistent.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't like anthros with hair. It looks weird to me. Maybe short hair or just some fuzz, but straight up human hair, on an animal, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 20, 2019)

I like hair on anthros but not ferals


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 20, 2019)

I think it makes anthros look fabulous.


----------



## Peach's (Nov 20, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> and eyelashes, which just brings up more questions >.>



This one is hilarious to me, as in humans males have the longer eyelashes. The only reason for the perception that women have longer eyelashes is makeup. I do like the subversion of male cartoons with eyelashes, specifically I really dig the eyesidown eyelashes they put on fabulous males.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 20, 2019)

1) Take a wolf or any other mutt
2) Give him anime-like flashy hair

Done, basic sona completed.

Wile I do not mind hair on anthros, it is important factor will your sona be recognisable. I have encuntered 4 blue wolves which looked almost exactly the same and I thought its only one guy.
So yeah, they are alright... but nothing beats my fur hat


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> 1) Take a wolf or any other mutt
> 2) Give him anime-like flashy hair
> 
> Done, basic sona completed.


LOL true, that's basically everyone's first fursona. The starters pack.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I think it makes anthros look fabulous.


Oh yeah, gotta be careful with it tho, no one likes an eyesore


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2019)

Peebes said:


> This one is hilarious to me, as in humans males have the longer eyelashes. The only reason for the perception that women have longer eyelashes is makeup


Makeup sounds like a good enough reason. But how does a lioness put on eye makeup with her large paws..? that's the question. Let's say she's royalty, maybe some small animal does it for her. But the female hyena...? does she, like, use tiny fragments of bones?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2019)

Rimna said:


> I don't like anthros with hair. It looks weird to me. Maybe short hair or just some fuzz, but straight up human hair, on an animal, doesn't make sense to me.


Well, facial hair and head hair on most humans doesn't exactly look or feel the same. So why wouldn't anthropomorphic animals have something similar?


----------



## Tyno (Nov 20, 2019)

Anthro hair is pretty cool more people should do it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 20, 2019)

I like hair on my anthros. Gives them more features and can make them look cuter in some cases.
As for who? Everyone!


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 20, 2019)

Anthro hair looks good as long as its executed well.
Also the hairstyle needs to be creative


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 20, 2019)

I prefer anthro characters to have hair like humans.


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 20, 2019)

I greatly prefer hair on anthros. I feel like the design feels more bland without it, especially if it's something with a common design like red foxes or solid color wolves, and makes more possibility for design.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2019)

Sometimes I prefer without.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 20, 2019)

It kinda depends, I'm usually picky so I prefer not to have it.
Plus I suck ass at hair styles anyway so I usually don't give 'em any other than typical spiked hair or whatever.

I think there's only three characters that I've given a hair style to, but the 'hair' is the same colour as their fur, othewise my main fursona has the different colour hair in one art piece, but the others don't.
Either way, it's up to you, but generally if people wanna put hair on character's it's up to them, assuming if it's a character being commissioned it'd be nice to ask the owner's preference, but I generally don't mind anyway so long as it fits them.


----------



## LeFay (Nov 20, 2019)

I think it really depends on the sona and the type of style you're going for. Some sonas look better with it and some without it.

A lot of it just comes down to personal preference. Personally I like sonas with hairstyles and a bit of flair to really set them apart.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 20, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Anthro hair is pretty cool more people should do it.


Cutter Cat has hair.  On a side note, after watching the cartoon, my moustache I grew as soon as I was able (about 1973).  I never shaved it off until about 6 years ago, and that was only for the animal charity for Fangcon.  I didn't realize how attached to it I had become until I actually had to shave it off.  I immediately grew it back, however.  Right now, I also sport a bit of a beard as well.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 20, 2019)

I think the only "right" way to handle human-style hair on anthropomorphic characters is "you do you." My fursona has human-esque hair because she's just how I draw myself in furry art - her not having my hair, piercings, or clothes (I typically draw her in clothing I do own, though there are exceptions) would just be weird to me. For the same reason, her hair color and style varies with mine.

In all-furry settings I tend to go for hair on most or all characters (and if only a few don't have human-style hair that can easily be explained with them having a personal preference for keeping it trimmed down), while I may lean a bit more towards not doing so when they are a separate race in a setting with humans present, depending. One big factor in this may be how much hair can show personality, and another that I am partly face blind (I don't suffer from full-blown face blindness, but I tend to recognize people by context, hair and clothes rather than face, and major changes in any of those  can lead me to completely blank on who the fuck that person is, or walking right past someone I know well), so I'm kinda used to identifying people by their hair.

As for hair vs fur, my assumption would be that their texture and growth pattern differ. While I wouldn't necessarily compare that to head hair vs facial hair (facial hair is a weird case anyway), human head hair _also_ doesn't resemble our body hair very much, and there's already examples in the animal kingdom of species with different/"separate" hair/fur growth on different parts of the body, including equines, lions, and probably other mammals as well that don't come to mind right now.

Though one of my least favorite design decisions with Friendship is Magic was the arbitrary pasting of human hairstyles onto ponies. For horses, I tend to go with hair/mane growing along the spine like in RL horses, and when I draw ponies I'll generally try to adapt whatever hairstyle they have to work with it growing out along the back of their neck. Funnily, a shaggy mop of hair on a four-legged dog/wolf/whatever doesn't bother me nearly so much.



Peebes said:


> This one is hilarious to me, as in humans males have the longer eyelashes. The only reason for the perception that women have longer eyelashes is makeup. I do like the subversion of male cartoons with eyelashes, specifically I really dig the eyesidown eyelashes they put on fabulous males.


I can't speak for whether what you say is true in the general. I _can_ say that I have fucking fabulous lashes, and while my father has  longer/denser lashes than many people, they don't measure up to mine. (Seriously, people think I'm wearing mascara. I've touched the stuff less than a handful of times in my life.) Totally anecdotal, but I find it an amusing illustration of how, if nothing else, individual cases may not conform to the general.

I do think that part of the stylistic shorthand of lashes on female characters is also mannerisms. If you look at many of the male characters that do get lashes, they are often coded as gay or the self-absorbed sort of gorgeous. Basically, the "fluttering eyelashes to woo men" trope requires lashes, so female characters get lashes. It's also possible that female (human) facial structure plays in - men tend to have more pronounced brows, so their lashes to a greater degree lie in shadow and may not be parsed as long due to that?


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 20, 2019)

For hair, I think it's a matter of personnel aesthetic preference. I'd recommend making it either a color that matches the fur or an "unnatural color" (dyed) except for characters that are naturally vibrant.

But no hair! That's interesting because the hair is just fur but having short fur is still hair. I wouldn't necessarily call it bald. I'd say it's more of a case of very short hair. Thinking bald really only applies when they're furless. I wouldn't be afraid to call a sphinx cat bald.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 20, 2019)

As for the topic of "who gets hair" - do what you want? To me it's all fur when we're discussing animals. Whether by definition that's right or not, I could care less. That said, I joke and call my irl hair "my fur" sometimes just to be silly. Both of the characters in my pfp (one being my sona) have different "hair" styles and  so do other characters in my world, but I still think of it as fur and not hair


----------



## oappo (Nov 21, 2019)

I like everyone having hair. Hair is one of my favourite aspects of people in general when it comes to art. There's just so much you can do with it, especially for women. 
I will say though that it's sort of easy to mess up hair and make it look weird or bad with anthropomorphic characters. 


Frank Gulotta said:


> only males/females get hair?


Not a huge fan of this. Makes the bald sex boring compared to the hair one.

In general, I don't really mind "bald" or "fur hair". I think you need to put more thought into these designs so the overall quality is higher than furries with hair. That said I still think hair looks better.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 21, 2019)

I personally, am not a big fan of anthros having basically human hair on their head. The closest I could really allow (with my own characters, I mean) is something that looks maybe _similar _to human hair, but the colour still flows with the rest of their fur (or matches another colour on their fur) and the hair is still fur-like, and not like, actual human hair.
On my characters, I mostly just give them fringes/bangs (or manes if their species would have one). The colours always or almost always match some other colour on their body. They never have actual human hair, just fur, that may be a bit thicker on the top of the head. I guess I can show some examples.










I don't do it so often but the occasional character may have little to no fringe on top of the head. (Though the reason I don't do that often is because most of the time it can look weird to me, I think it's something to do with my art style?)

In saying that though, I have occasionally seen hair on anthros where it doesn't look super out of place or looks alright with the style. But generally, I prefer more fur-like "hair".


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm feeling divided. In the end, duh, it's a matter of personal preference like so many other things, the end. What I can say is that, despite me having picked the "have the sona have hair that is sort of it's own thing parallel to the actual fur"- route, I can say that approached like @Nyro46 and many others similar to him make more... Sense. It is admittedly very weird that for some reason, "hair-fur" grows entirely different than the rest. But that gets thrown into the artistic freedom pigeonhole, there's many more and even weirder things that can be done with a fursona. Allowing it to have a hairstyle for the sake of ignoring realistic fur growth is fine with me.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 21, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I'm feeling divided. In the end, duh, it's a matter of personal preference like so many other things, the end. What I can say is that, despite me having picked the "have the sona have hair that is sort of it's own thing parallel to the actual fur"- route, I can say that approached like @Nyro46 and many others similar to him make more... Sense. It is admittedly very weird that for some reason, "hair-fur" grows entirely different than the rest. But that gets thrown into the artistic freedom pigeonhole, there's many more and even weirder things that can be done with a fursona. Allowing it to have a hairstyle for the sake of ignoring realistic fur growth is fine with me.



Real life dogs can have mustaches & beards so hair on on a fluffy anthro isn't unrealistic.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 21, 2019)

My sona being a wildebeest I can get away with a "hairstyle" due to the mane, same with horses and such that already have hair to be styled. But even as far as other animals go I don't find hair all too outrageous. The only animals where I'm more on the side of NO would be reptiles and amphibians (unless they were able to grow extra scales atop their heads to fill in for hair!).


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> WHO gets hair


Everyone. And long at that.

I'm seriously crazy about long hair myself, at one point I had it past mid-back (they call it "waist length" I believe). So all my characters get long hair, plain and simple. Plus, I'm self-titled long hair specialist in 3D, I think I can pull it off pretty well in my art. So why not to make use of this ability?

And how does it work - well, animals can have different types of hair/fur in different locations on the body, even in RL. So I see absolutely no  problem in applying human-style head hair to fantasy anthropomorphic creatures.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 29, 2019)

My Akhlut does have a head of hair.  
She just does.  Because she has a mermaid-like form, she has long, black hair that she usually wears in a thick braid that falls across one shoulder.

It's really just a matter of what you choose for your 'sona.


----------



## Filter (Nov 29, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Real life dogs can have mustaches & beards so hair on on a fluffy anthro isn't unrealistic.


Some dogs, like the Chinese Crested, have head fur that resembles human hair.


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 2, 2019)

I put hair on everything, male or female, anthro or feral. Though with males and sometimes females, if they have short hair, I just make the fur on the head longer and style it. 

The main reason I do hair on everything is because all of my characters are scene trash and having no hair just isn't the scene way lol.


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Dec 9, 2019)

My fursona has long blond hair and one the reasons for that is that my fursona is based on what I look like in real life. I also think that hair gives a fursona a more human like expression. Hair is important for us humans and it often shows things like what you are into, what culture you belong to, ethnicity and sometimes even social status. I really really love my hair in real life and i care for it allot so I have given my fursona similar hair.


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 10, 2019)

I think hair for the most part is an aesthetic choice for folks. I personally dont care if anthros have hair but i think shorter hair looks better than longer. My sona just has some fluff tufts in the front but no hair otherwise.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm of the belief "if it looks good, it looks good". 
I'm not a world builder, or writer, I just like drawing things I find cute that make me happy. 
Sometimes I like human hair on a cartoon animal, sometimes I think they look better without it. Depends on my mood, and the day! 

I gave my fursona a hairstyle that matched her fur color and wrapped it around her head like a horse-mane almost? Kind of?
Kind of a middle ground, leaning more towards a human styled scalp growth for that blunt-bang style I love so much.

I am a fan of the little coif of 'bangs' a lot of animals get that don't have a stylized hairstyle though. 
Chip and Dale are a great example of how much that can change a design.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 11, 2019)

i think it basically depends on what looks aesthetically pleasing for the character you're making. me, i'm a big fan of all things adjacent to fluffy 80's anime hair, so i tend to draw it on any character i make.  but no hair looks just fine, too! there's a lot of different elements to character design, and hair is just one bit.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 11, 2019)

.


----------



## Peach's (Dec 11, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> Wait, what? How have I not learned this yet? I always thought my long eyelashes were an aberration.


Males have have thicker and longer hair, this translates to eyelashes.


----------



## Omny87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Personally I feel you can do whatever you want with hair on anthro characters, regardless if they're a species that doesn't have hair (reptiles, birds, etc). The only preference I have is to at least be consistent about it, like if a lot of your female characters have distinct hair, your male characters should too. Otherwise it reminds me of the Smurfs or something.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, it would be difficult to tell. 

For me personally, i like a tiny bit of hair, that matches the fur. In a way that it looks like, that the fur just let to grow longer. It looks more natural, and gives a special aspect to the character. Something that makes the character look more unique. 

I saw a lot of different style, but when a character is being given human like hair, it makes me feel discomfort. Like... A husky with grey fur, neon green markings... And long brown hair. The grey and the neon green is okay. But the long brown hair kills it for me. There are some well prepared combinations, that can look good, but when it is just quickly thrown together, with barely any thought on the look, is just bad for me.

Talking about manes are a different question. When it's a mane, and that hair is visibly made out of the said mane, that's more natural, and it makes the character actually have that said specialty.

So in conclusion (which is just my opinion (which is one person out of million)) If you want to put long human hair on an anthro, ask around, and actually listen to artists, when they say, that the color combination might make that character look weird.


----------



## WastelandKhajiit (Dec 11, 2019)

I personally like a little bit of hair, like a fringe or a mohawk, but not a full head of long hair. But that’s because whenever I try and design a sona with long hair, it looks trash! I’ve seen some beautiful sonas with lots of hair; but for me personally, a little bit is more than fine. Less is more and all that.


----------



## Raever (Dec 15, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> 1) Take a wolf or any other mutt
> 2) Give him anime-like flashy hair
> 
> Done, basic sona completed.
> ...



If someone's only recognizable quality is their hair, they've likely got more problems than just "being a blue wolf with anime hair". :/

They've got a whole lot more to add and remove; what color are their eyes? Are they normal? Abnormal? Heterochromia? If they have hair how long is it? How is it styled? Even, layered, straight, curly, etc? How do they prefer to wear their hair? Do they braid parts of it or use accessories in it?  How clean are their teeth? Are they all perfect? Do they have a gold or silver tooth? What color are their insides such as their blood, organs, and tongue? If they have markings or distinguishing traits in their fur, what are they? Do those markings hold significance to you? Do they have normal nails or claws? Are they human-like are black/brown like an animal's? How human do their legs/feet look? Do they have horns/antlers/saber teeth/or other more wild traits? Do they have wings/multiple tails/multiple tongues/or other more Fantasy traits? Do they have a specific set of fashion they enjoy? Do they have piercings? What about body modifications like a split tongue? How long is their tongue anyway? How long are their nails, normal or claws or outright talons? Are they retractable or just naturally like that?

And the list goes on and on.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 15, 2019)

Well, considering my OC's huge spikey "mane" over here...I'd be a hypocrite if I was against hair on anthros. XD


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 16, 2019)

Raever said:


> If someone's only recognizable quality is their hair, they've likely got more problems than just "being a blue wolf with anime hair". :/
> 
> They've got a whole lot more to add and remove; what color are their eyes? Are they normal? Abnormal? Heterochromia? If they have hair how long is it? How is it styled? Even, layered, straight, curly, etc? How do they prefer to wear their hair? Do they braid parts of it or use accessories in it?  How clean are their teeth? Are they all perfect? Do they have a gold or silver tooth? What color are their insides such as their blood, organs, and tongue? If they have markings or distinguishing traits in their fur, what are they? Do those markings hold significance to you? Do they have normal nails or claws? Are they human-like are black/brown like an animal's? How human do their legs/feet look? Do they have horns/antlers/saber teeth/or other more wild traits? Do they have wings/multiple tails/multiple tongues/or other more Fantasy traits? Do they have a specific set of fashion they enjoy? Do they have piercings? What about body modifications like a split tongue? How long is their tongue anyway? How long are their nails, normal or claws or outright talons? Are they retractable or just naturally like that?
> 
> And the list goes on and on.


Look at my pfp, I know all of that and for story purposes? Absolutely.

However this thread is about hair on anthros and I just gave the simpliest example how to create sona quickly without any restrictions and ideas.

To give you few examples (physical) of my sona.

Rough palms from heavy work and holding sabre most of his life. Moustache rolled from his whiskers. Blown off ear, broken nose, fractured leg, sensitive left eye, twitches (due to alcohol), stinking breath due to alcohol and tobacco. Growly, scratchy yet heavy voice due to... yes tobaccco. Greying withered fur as I prefer to use him in autumn of his life. His guts? Red blood but liver, kidneys, stomach and lungs are basically rotten by now. And most iconic thing? Aged and worn Polish Noble Kolpak hat with two pheasant feathers stuck in it.


But then again, it took me two years creating this guy, his story and personality. I did my best for him to be distinguishable. However my point was as you said, more than just hair. 

And while the hair do not pay the biggest role if your sona will be recognisable, the role they play is sometimes (depending on sona) pretty significant.


----------



## Raever (Dec 16, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Look at my pfp, I know all of that and for story purposes? Absolutely.
> 
> However this thread is about hair on anthros and I just gave the simpliest example how to create sona quickly without any restrictions and ideas.
> 
> ...



Yeah, to put it simply, I think that character detail and how personal that character is to you is what's important. Not whether or not they have hair. XD

I do know some that find Anthro's more Aesthetically pleasing without hair though. In some cases, I'm tempted to agree, especially when an artist makes it look unnatural in comparison to the fur. There are others that have it blend in really well though. For me, personally, I think hair looks best when it either matches the fur color or the roots at least match it or something similar like it matching markings or whatever else. Something to make it look like it actually belongs there. I don't mind if a Sona has dyed hair, but keeping some of it normal is kind of necessary to prevent that weird polly pocket effect where you just slap hair on an animal. For reasons. The few exceptions are when two colors really happen to go well, such as a rat having a pink tail, hands, nose, insides of the ears, and some pink hair. Color coordination and so on. It does wonders.



Omny87 said:


> .



Your icon is frickin' adorable.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 16, 2019)

Raever said:


> Yeah, to put it simply, I think that character detail and how personal that character is to you is what's important. Not whether or not they have hair. XD
> 
> I do know some that find Anthro's more Aesthetically pleasing without hair though. In some cases, I'm tempted to agree, especially when an artist makes it look unnatural in comparison to the fur. There are others that have it blend in really well though. For me, personally, I think hair looks best when it either matches the fur color or the roots at least match it or something similar like it matching markings or whatever else. Something to make it look like it actually belongs there. I don't mind if a Sona has dyed hair, but keeping some of it normal is kind of necessary to prevent that weird polly pocket effect where you just slap hair on an animal. For reasons. The few exceptions are when two colors really happen to go well, such as a rat having a pink tail, hands, nose, insides of the ears, and some pink hair. Color coordination and so on. It does wonders.
> 
> ...


I would not put it better myself


----------



## coffinxkisser (Dec 16, 2019)

I may be a bit biased since my sona has some emo fringe that kinda makes his whole character, but personally I don't mind anthros of any gender with hair. 

However if it's longer and naturally colored (see mittensthenoble's main OC) I tend to like it a lot less than if the hair was somewhat shorter and the same color as the character's fur.


----------



## MercuryCafe (Dec 30, 2019)

i started drawing anthros on neopets where it seemed like a lot of characters had hair, and i think that's why i include hair in my characters. so long as it fits the style/aesthetic it can look nice, but it definitely needs a bit of work.  i see a lot of artists where the character always has super straight/flat hair which only works for some fur types in my opinion 

the undercut seems to work best in my experience


----------



## brogdonly (Jul 14, 2021)

Long hair is always the best thing that a girl could have. Love it, even though it's hard to take good care of it! What I like most about characters, is braids, both dutch and french. http://myhairbraiding.com/dutch-braid-vs-french-braid/ Of course, the Viking style is another story, another love. I fell in love with Dayeneris's hair. It was white, and the braids were always in good shape. Surprisingly, I haven't seen anything similar to that in any movies. Am I the only one who noticed that? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Troj (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm generally not a fan of obviously-humanlike hair on anthros that looks like they're wearing a wig. Styled or grown-out fur can look great, though!


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jul 14, 2021)

I feel like most of my characters would look rather boring without their hair- and due to Khione's thick chest fluff obscuring her breasts, I worry it'd even make her look masculine if she didn't have hair, which I don't want at all. Plus I feel like hairless anthros tend to look like their heads are rather bulbous, *especially* if they lean more towards looking human-like. There's a reason why even at her most uncanny, Cheetah from Wonder Woman tends to look better than, say, Cats 2019:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2021)

I give a lot of my Sonic OC's human like hair, it often depends on the species, but for the most part I love that natural human like look.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 14, 2021)

Varies from group to group

Mammals - with the exception of Armadillos and hairless mammals, yes

Reptiles - Maybe some feathers, or a spike crest as a substitute

Birds - just style their feathers

Fish - no

Arthropods - some species do actually grow hair but generally it looks weird as shit so no

Mollusks - big no. Maybe do something like the Asari from Mass effect instead. 

Cnidarians - Tentacles could work instead. 

Other invertebrates - No


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jul 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Varies from group to group
> 
> Mammals - with the exception of Armadillos and hairless mammals, yes
> 
> ...


For me the one insect I can justify hair on is moths, since many species of moth are already fluffy and while it's a _bit_ of a stretch it still looks cute.
That said I don't think I'd put a full head of gorgeous flowing, Legolas-esque locks on a moth character. More like just some fluffy bangs or short spikey hair.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 14, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> For me the one insect I can justify hair on is moths, since many species of moth are already fluffy and while it's a _bit_ of a stretch it still looks cute.
> That said I don't think I'd put a full head of gorgeous flowing, Legolas-esque locks on a moth character. More like just some fluffy bangs or short spikey hair.


To my knowledge there's also a handful of Spiders, Crabs and Squat Lobsters that can grow hair

Like the Mitten Crab. Which has fluffy claws.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 14, 2021)

My characters get hair on a whim. I decide it based on personality, their overall silhouette, and how many parts they have to their head.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 14, 2021)

Wow, I forgot I ever made this


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

These are things that ultimately are only extant and meaningful in the mind's eye of an individual.  Do what thou wilt, anyone who scolds you for it is wasting their own time on trivial matters and it is generally a poor use of yours to entertain petty intellectual tyranny.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Wow, I forgot I ever made this



Now we help you remember!


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Wow, I forgot I ever made this


I used to be like this when I made threads here and always came back with this exact line.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> I used to be like this when I made threads here and always came back with this exact line.


Must be the recurring line when you make a thread and come back years later having forgot that you made it


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Must be the recurring line when you make a thread and come back years later having forgot that you made it


Try two days. Lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> Try two days. Lol


Well that's next lever.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2021)

I can do with or without hair, but I do think my character stand out more and looks a little nicer with hair.


----------



## Neiot (Aug 5, 2021)

Suppose I am neutral. I'd consider it just extra tufts of hair that can be styled, provided the anthro or otherwise intelligent feral species is sapient enough to consider styling it.


----------



## berafbest (Jun 8, 2022)

I think people like more animals and characters similar to them. This, by the way, explains why we like cats and dogs and less like, for example, spiders and cockroaches. Cats and dogs are more similar to people. They have four paws, skin, a pair of eyes, and so on. But spiders have many legs, depending on the species, and three or more pairs of eyes. Their appearance is very different from humans and often causes people's rejection. 
In addition, it is customary in human society to wear different hairstyles and take care of their hair with Olaplex duo 1 2. It is almost impossible to meet a person without any body hair.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 9, 2022)

I prefer anthros without humanoid hair. Usually I like them bald, but something like obstagoon's hair (from pokémon) is an exception because it looks more natural to me. It's sort've like a mane.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159196934797549568My newest character has a similar hairstyle:


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

I like the idea of long, human-like hair being a kind of 'fashion' or status symbol in a setting. EG: Most anthros would have no 'hair' but celebrities or Instagram posers would have implants or wigs, etc. 

Personally I love both looks. If you have an anthro lioness for example I can dig the natural 'hairless' look, but if you give her humanlike hair that's fine too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2022)

I almost always give my anthro designs hair if the shapes of the hair don't clash with other head shapes.

If l make a lop-eared rabbit, I'm probably going to give her either short hair or none and use the ears as a stand in. But upright ears will get long hair if I'm in the mood for it.
If I made a hooded snake, I wouldn't give them hair because I can't think of a way to make that work without the shapes clashing in messy tangents. But a normal slender snake head, I'd give her hair if I wanted to.

I dont really play that antiquated crap of "dis fury dont git hair becuz IT DONT REELISM" as I make a crocodile stand on two legs and speak. I just base the choice on the vibe of the character and the flow of the shapes.


----------



## Inafox (Jun 11, 2022)

Human-animal hybrids should have human-animal hybrid hair if you think about it. It's a simple matter of proportion and attention to shape.
Human hair has ratios to the human face, professional stylists often use CAD and all kinds of software to work this out. Original fashion is downright expensive, so you can't expect your typical furry artist to just randomly come up with a hairstyle that works as good as a million-dollar stylist human hairstyle.
So putting human hair on anything not entirely human is going to be hit and miss. Hair-styles that are self-contained like bangs, loose curls or afros will work with any facial proportion, though. But the body's primitive shapes had better reflect the hair's own primitive shapes. It's just shape design 101, really.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 11, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I prefer anthros without humanoid hair. Usually I like them bald, but something like obstagoon's hair (from pokémon) is an exception because it looks more natural to me. It's sort've like a mane.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159196934797549568My newest character has a similar hairstyle:
> 
> View attachment 133282​


It looks like a cute design

I love when an animal's feature can be used in combination with existing human styles, it's such a great motor for creativity. I had a metalhead friend who I suggested to have an abyssal fish because the bait lantern on their heads could make a cool headbang feature and great spectacle, he loved it


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jun 25, 2022)

I don't mind characters having human-like hair, it's up to their creators.  Akki does sort of have "hair" but it's in the form of a mohawk-style cresh that runs between his ears and down his back.  It's changed a bit over time, but originally it was longer, mostly white with black tips.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

I personally like it. To me, it adds character. Let's see my fursona, Loki for example. He has a hairstyle that portrays his character. He is very calm yet can get crazy energy, hence his hairstyle. Usually hairstyle can show the characters personality, just like people.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 26, 2022)

My avatar speaks for my opinions on it.  That and I've posted here already.
The only thing I would add is that I really don't like facial hair on anthros. Super not my thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> My avatar speaks for my opinions on it.  That and I've posted here already.
> The only thing I would add is that I really don't like facial hair on anthros. Super not my thing.


Bro same. But I tend to just not care for facial hair in general.
People are just kinda weird with it for anthros because it wont share the same consistency as anything else on their body most of the time.

Like this works quite nicely.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 26, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> My avatar speaks for my opinions on it.  That and I've posted here already.
> The only thing I would add is that I really don't like facial hair on anthros. Super not my thing.


Same
Except for certain species 
Goats _especially_


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 26, 2022)

It depends how you want to come across. Anthro hair is perfectly fine on certain characters especially if the character has fur to begin with.

Hair, Horns, Scales, Feathers, Spikes (like a hedgehog), Elements (like fire)... There are so many different types of ways to give your character interesting "features".

If a character has features in certain areas. You'd expect those features to be prevalent on other parts of the body.
Using different substitutes are usually better for design features instead.

Take my characters design for example
.





Instead of hair. Fins are all in place or spikes (to replace eyebrows and beard stubble)

In the end it is personal preference. I try to avoid drawing Hair on non-mammals when possible (replacing them with features that would benefit them)


----------



## Coda (Oct 8, 2022)

I generally prefer anthros with hair. I usually at least give them a little bit of extra scruff or a cowlick. I'm not terribly crazy about furs with super long hair (that isn't in the form of a mane or smth) but I think that's also just a general character design preference of mine.


----------

